# I want to try Britten



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

I want to like Benjamin Britten. There are four concerts this season at the SF Symphony that include (or are completely) Britten. I am going to ask the impossible of you -- suggest one for me. 

The works include: War Requiem, Simple Symphony, Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, Peter Grimes, and Four Sea Interludes.

I typically respond well to the late romantics. Yes, I am reaching beyond my usual habits here, but I have also responded well to some modern works. I am hoping that seeing something live will get me over the threshold. 

I have watched segments of all on YouTube, and the easiest to relate to seems to be the Simple Symphony and the Serenade. But I also have really enjoyed vocal music, so I am tending towards Peter Grimes. I also have some tendencies towards pacifism, so that makes me think about the War Requiem.

I know I am asking the impossible, but maybe this message will be an occasion for some ear-opening debate.

Thanks!

- Bill


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bill McGlaughlin just did a week long feature on Britten. I believe you can listen to the radio broadcasts online.
http://exploringmusic.wfmt.com/

I caught the last episode on Friday which featured the Simple symphony. An easily enjoyable piece.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Definitely I would pick the War Requiem if you like vocal music. It is in my opinion one of the great 20th century works. Taking a traditional form but making it modern work from it. You don't have to be a pacifist, warmonger, atheist or religious to appreciate the message and the power of the music. Not that any of the others will be so unbearably modern to be hateful I would think.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have only ever heard Britten's _3 Cello Suites_:









My copy oxidized, but it is worth having again.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have all these works on CD - I would definitely go for the War Requiem.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Peter Grimes is excellent, and the Four Sea Interludes are particular highlights. The musical language is quite conservative and shouldn't be too challenging. The Serenade for Tenor is very nice. My absolute favourite Britten is the Cello Symphony but that's one of his gnarlier works.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Peter Grimes (the sea interludes are extract from Grimes) and the Serenade are standouts for me and the easiest ways into Britten. Unlike others here, I don't think much of the War Req - it's a bit long for what's in it


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Of the works you listed, probably the least good are the Bridge Variations and the Simple Symphony -- but they aren't bad, just don't wear as well as the others. Requiem is long but magisterial; Grimes is one of the great twentieth century operas, but completely accessible. Four Interludes is a good orchestral excerpt. Serenade is a personal favorite. You can't really go wrong.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

War Requiem, Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge. :tiphat:


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Aside from the pieces already mentioned, I enjoy his Prelude & Fugue for 18 Strings. The contrapuntal writing is pretty insane given the size of the ensemble, and each of the performers gets at least one brief solo passage.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

The War Requiem is arguably his masterpiece, but any of those works would serve equally well for an introduction.

Attend all of them, if you can!


----------



## leepee (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Bill
I have the Britten - The Collector's Edition (37 CDs) and the disc I return to most often
is the *violin concerto/piano concerto*. Very interesting. 
I'm afraid the vocal music often grates on my ears ... but that's my misfortune.

Hugs Leepee


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I love the four sea interludes, and they are probably a great introduction to Britten.


----------

